# Invierno 2008-2009 en el interior de Iberia



## Pek (19 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

Hola chicos!!

 Fijaos qué datos arroja hasta ahora este invierno en algunas localidades frías del interior peninsular (Cantalojas, Guadalajara, Castilla-La Mancha). Datos tomados desde el 1 de septiembre de 2008 hasta hoy:


- Días con temperatura MÁXIMA inferior a 0 ºC: 40 días
- Días con temperatura inferior a -10 ºC: 20 días (varios de ellos inferior a -20 ºC)
- Días con más del 50% de superficie cubierta de nieve: 41 días

 Todo eso aderezado con mínimas de -24 a -26 ºC en casco urbano y por debajo de -30 ºC en los alrededores. Bufffffffffffff


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

Pek disse:


> Hola chicos!!
> 
> Fijaos qué datos arroja hasta ahora este invierno en algunas localidades frías del interior peninsular (Cantalojas, Guadalajara, Castilla-La Mancha). Datos tomados desde el 1 de septiembre de 2008 hasta hoy:
> 
> ...



 quais sao as temperaturas normais no verao nessas localidades


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

stormy disse:


> quais sao as temperaturas normais no verao nessas localidades



 En Cantalojas la temperatura media en julio es de 17,1 ºC. La media de las mínimas es de 6,5 ºC en ese mes, que no está nada mal, y la de las máximas de 27,7 ºC. Una zona muy continental con grandes contrastes verano-invierno y día-noche (esto último fundamentalmente en primavera, otoño y verano).


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2009 às 21:30)

Pek disse:


> En Cantalojas la temperatura media en julio es de 17,1 ºC. La media de las mínimas es de 6,5 ºC en ese mes, que no está nada mal, y la de las máximas de 27,7 ºC. Una zona muy continental con grandes contrastes verano-invierno y día-noche (esto último fundamentalmente en primavera, otoño y verano).



Bien...

¡Que diferencias!
¿Como hás dicho?
Esa región es muy continental, ¿no?
Es la única solución para esa amplitud térmica...

Perdona se mi español no es el mejor, pero estoy aprendindo en instituto.


----------

